# Exhaust Manifold Paint Options



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

My HO mani's will be showing up next week after a few months wait and will then be going into storage until the motor is going in. This could take years. First off, I want to coat them to keep them from flash rusting while in storage and, secondly, I might as well do it right the first time that way they are ready to install when the time comes rather than just slap some paint on them now just to have to blast them later and permanently coat.

I have always used engine enamel and had the best results (maybe not great results) when I followed the instructions and baked them in the oven accordingly. I was single then and my wife won't be letting me use the kitchen in that manner now...lol.

I'm not looking to spend big bucks, but would like the groups thoughts on the options for a car that is more worthy than getting the "spray bomb treatment".


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Motor Coater


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

FAQ - Member Solutions: UGLY MOTOR SOLUTIONS!


My engine builder did a lousy paint job on the engine and it was a real eye-sore. But what can you do when the engine is in the car? So, I just swapped out my cam and I took advantage of the opportunity to get the engine looking better, so that I didn't have to be so embarrassed at shows. My...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Check out KBS that's what I used, I blasted them then their extreme primer, paint and baked them on the grill, they still look good after 3yrs. ..and they make a clear coat too, plus a special cleaner. They will even send you samples that have been baked, I have a few I could send pictures of.


----------



## AV68 (Aug 18, 2021)

Have you reached out to a ceramic coating company like Jet Hot, I used them a few years back on an early bronco exhaust and it seemed reasonable at the time
I have the Ram Air Restorations manifolds with their grey ceramic coating on my GTO


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

One thing to think about since you are thinking ahead. Are you planning on using the new RA manifolds to break in a flat tappet cam? If so, don't bother painting them now, paint them afterwards. Same goes for the ceramic coating. If you can, use an old pair of manifolds for the break in.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've used stove paint and radiator paint from the hardware store in spray cans. Cheap and won't burn off or rust. Did the Model T in '06 and still mint in '18 when I sold it, did my '67 GTO 12 years ago and still mint, and did my Corvette 3 years ago and still perfect. About $8 per can.


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

Who did you order your RA manifolds from? Are they D port or round port?


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

coyote595 said:


> Who did you order your RA manifolds from? Are they D port or round port?


I ordered them from Ames back in mid January. They should be here mid week and they are D-Ports mani's.

It looks like I have some good options...thanks for the ideas folks!

Jared - thanks for tip....who'd have thought that the mani's would get hotter during break-in. I still have the original standard mani's and some pipe stubs. I'll use those for break-in.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Sick467 said:


> I ordered them from Ames back in mid January. They should be here mid week and they are D-Ports mani's.
> 
> It looks like I have some good options...thanks for the ideas folks!
> 
> Jared - thanks for tip....who'd have thought that the mani's would get hotter during break-in. I still have the original standard mani's and some pipe stubs. I'll use those for break-in.


You're going to be amazed at how hot the engine gets. Mine ran at 230 - 240 during the break in and took hours to cool down and I did this in the early fall in MA. It was hot enough where I was ready to shut it down if it got any hotter. Engine never got hotter than 170 in the 250 miles afterwards.

I hope they come in for you.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks for the added temp data Jared. I guess most of that extra heat is from the rings seating?

Today is the day the mani's are supposed to be delivered along with some backordered weather-stripping.


----------



## bigiron64 (Mar 21, 2017)

Look at a product called Slip Plate. Spray on looks exactly like cast iron lasts for years and is easy to touch up if needed. Hasn't burned off yet. Also used it on master cylinder.


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

I cerakoted my manifolds from RamAir. Cerakote has a line of Air cured products, and I can say after four months of being on there they still look great. This is what I went with. Cerakote - CERAKOTE GLACIER SILVER It was super easy to apply, and so far seems to withstand the heat.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

TxGTO69 said:


> I cerakoted my manifolds from RamAir. Cerakote has a line of Air cured products, and I can say after four months of being on there they still look great. This is what I went with. Cerakote - CERAKOTE GLACIER SILVER It was super easy to apply, and so far seems to withstand the heat.


This stuff looks very interesting TxGTO69! Thanks for chiming in to my thread. It does not look like it would break the bank and shipping the manifolds to a service company will just add cost on top of their service. Heck, I could have near $1000 dollars in these if I wanted to. I really like that it does not need to be cured by baking. The coatings that say it can be cured by baking OR running on the engine leaves me a bit skeptical since I don't have a way to bake them properly and running in on an engine is no way to ensure even temps/even curing.

I have some questions for you TxGTO...

*Did you break-in a flat tappet engine with these?*
*
Did you mask off the head to manifold gasket areas? If so, with what and how soon after spraying did you remove the masking?

How many miles on the engine in the 4 months?

What size did you buy, 4 oz or 16? 

How many ounces do you think was needed for the exhaust manifolds? I can see doing my intake with this stuff too.
*
*One more, did you follow the spray gun needle size recommendation of an 0.8 mm tip? If not, what worked for you? I'll have to check my guns and see what's in them now.*

Thanks in advance TxGTO.

I'm stoked since the manifolds came in yesterday. Even though they were not packaged as well as I would have liked for a set of expensive heavy parts. Hence, the box was busted open and gave me a scare...they were not damaged and look better than any OEM manifold I've ever seen, neglecting old age. It was a bit odd to see the surface that mounts to the heads not machined, but sand blasted. They did pass a straight edge test, however.


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

Sick467 said:


> This stuff looks very interesting TxGTO69! Thanks for chiming in to my thread. It does not look like it would break the bank and shipping the manifolds to a service company will just add cost on top of their service. Heck, I could have near $1000 dollars in these if I wanted to. I really like that it does not need to be cured by baking. The coatings that say it can be cured by baking OR running on the engine leaves me a bit skeptical since I don't have a way to bake them properly and running in on an engine is no way to ensure even temps/even curing.
> 
> I have some questions for you TxGTO...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks again TxGTO.

I started the quoting process for JetHot and it was a bit ambiguous. The auto-quote section of their website only allowed you to check a box that said "manifold" and the results were $155. I figured I could double that for two.


----------



## AV68 (Aug 18, 2021)

I just did Jet Hots online deal and it cam back $355, kinda pricey but should last and help with heat, I can get a picture of mine tonight if you want to see what they look like after about 1 year and I did break in a flat tappet cam only with them on


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

AV68 said:


> I just did Jet Hots online deal and it cam back $355, kinda pricey but should last and help with heat, I can get a picture of mine tonight if you want to see what they look like after about 1 year and I did break in a flat tappet cam only with them on


My mind is not made up, so I'd love to here and see more about the options mentioned and beyond. I am leaning, currently, towards the Cerakote, but have not done near enough net surfing about the matter. I am thinking the JetHot type treatment is upper end.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

KBS colors if you're interested.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks Baaad! I have to ask, without doing any research mind you....how did the manifolds leave the factory? Personally, I like black (flat black actually), but if the general left them uncoated or painted a different color...then that will determine which color I go with. Meaning, if they were uncoated, I will go with a cast iron color...not uncoated...lol


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

Alright. 16oz bottle, cerakoted the headers looks like I used about 1/3 of the bottle. So buying the 4oz bottle will be cutting it close. It’s been sitting for a few months, which is why it’s separated. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Sick467,

POR 15 worked well for me. Inexpensive and easy to use.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Sick467 said:


> Thanks Baaad! I have to ask, without doing any research mind you....how did the manifolds leave the factory? Personally, I like black (flat black actually), but if the general left them uncoated or painted a different color...then that will determine which color I go with. Meaning, if they were uncoated, I will go with a cast iron color...not uncoated...lol


So they were ordered from Butler and came in a Pypes box that was mangled I thought like you they're going to be damaged, the description says coated with 500° paint which is worthless and they were black like in the picture. So I blasted them and picked a lighter cast iron color because I didn't want them to stick out so much but in hindsight I should have went a little lighter because on Pontiac's they don't show much. Mine are going on four years and look great, all the products suggested here seem to work good. I almost used the Cerakote but it was so expensive.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Here's how they look after painting before the motor was installed.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

These are the cast iron grey color on the KBS chart.


----------

